# access console, root login from grub? [solved]

## h2sammo

is is possible? i dont want to grab the install cd and chroot into my system (i updated from xorg-erver to ati-drivers and i have no screen, also ssh is not setup to be on... so i cant get inside my system)

i am in the grub console now, on boot and i see all the possible commands with TAB. is there a way to let me login as root and have full access to /bin/bash? i want to run X -configure or similar.

thank youLast edited by h2sammo on Mon Jul 05, 2010 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/

----------

## h2sammo

thank you

----------

